# Miami Florida Checking in.



## -PHANTOM-

Hi everyone. This is my first post here. Anyone riding in the South Miami area?


----------



## DIRT BOY

-PHANTOM- said:


> Hi everyone. This is my first post here. Anyone riding in the South Miami area?


Sure. I am in the Gables.


----------



## kermit

*Hello from east kendall*

Watch out for cars!


----------



## -PHANTOM-

Yeah I know. Those cars can be extremely aggressive. I try to keep my cool though so that things won't get out of hand.


----------



## bwhite_4

I'm in Fort Lauderdale .... close enough


----------



## zosocane

Watch out for the cops on the Key -- they're ticketing again for blowing through red lights.


----------



## blacklabel

Miami (kendall )


----------



## -PHANTOM-

Kendall area as well. Been riding out in Pinecrest lately. Heading South to Black Point Marina. It's a nice ride.


----------



## adimiro

Check out the 4-5 mile bike loop around the Mikosukee Golf course. Can be picked up in multiple areas between Sunset Dr. and Miller Dr (137th -142nd Ave or so). Nicely protected path from cars in residential neighborhood. Large pack of riders in the afternoon doing laps in the afternoon.

Oh yeah, Shark Valley in the Everglades National Park has 15 mile loop (no autos, just tour trolleys). My favorite for long, mindless rides listening to Ipod tunes and enjoying the scenery (especially in winter with migratory birds) and not having to worrying about the clueless south Forida drivers.


----------



## blacklabel

adimiro , I ride the golf course mostly..."training for that Shark valley loop -so to say...
i rode shark valley when i was kid, want to go back on the road bike though...

when do you ride there, is it in that pack? 


black point, never even thought of that...thanks for the tip


----------



## -PHANTOM-

Yes I also enjoy riding around the Kendale Lakes Golf Course aka Miccosukee. 4 mile lap is ok when you're riding with someone. But mostly I ride alone during the week so it's gets boring rather quickly for me.


----------



## blacklabel

Phantom - I know what you mean , I usually ride solo around there also...

if anything let me know...that is if you dont mind being seen with a *beginner *on a no name bike , going at a very slow pace compared to others 

i dont have the latest gear, but i get out there and ride when i can


----------



## -PHANTOM-

Hey blacklabel. I don't mind being seen with anybody who goes out there to ride. I mean I started off riding my sister's bike. She wasn't using it so I gave it a try. Then I just saved up and got a road bike when I could. I don't sweat that stuff. I've seen alot of people out there with bad attitudes but I really don't care. I got out there and I have a good time.


----------



## blacklabel

phantom, I am most probably (weather/schedule permitting) going to ride 
thurs, friday 6:15pm - ? 
and sat./ sun. i do not know , probably in the a.m.
let me know ..


----------



## -PHANTOM-

blacklabel said:


> phantom, I am most probably (weather/schedule permitting) going to ride
> thurs, friday 6:15pm - ?
> and sat./ sun. i do not know , probably in the a.m.
> let me know ..


Ok. I'll let you know about Thursday and Friday. But I know for sure that I'll be riding Saturday at Pinecrest Gardens, former Parrot Jungle SW 112 Street and 57 avenue. We meet there at 7:00 am and go out for about 40 to 50 miles. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## blacklabel

40-50 miles , thats a little too much right now.. i'm just getting back after a few months off 
but thanks anyways ...maybe i will head out there in a few weeks


----------



## -PHANTOM-

No problem. It's just that we're training for our upcoming MS 150 so we gotta get some serious mileage in. But during the weekdays it's more like 15-20 miles.


----------



## nineallem

*I'm in North Dade*

Looking to hook up with a group of riders.


----------



## -PHANTOM-

Not really sure about North Dade. But if you ever come down to the Pinecrest area, there are alot of groups.


----------



## GreenLightGo

Bumping an old thread....

from Doral (Northwest Miami).


----------



## gravediggingaditch

Coral Gables, Florida. . . .1st post!

Out every Sat n Sun on the Key.


----------



## The slowpoke

A bunch of us will be riding Kendall lakes today 5:30ish, post up if you want in.


----------



## mtbiker4ever

Kendall, South Miami, pinecrest, Key biscayne.... every day.... I usually pick street in which there is not much traffic..... there are many group rides, every day of the week.

good luck


----------



## GreenLightGo

update - for those in the Doral area. We meet up with a group from Hialeah Gardens, lately the peloton has been about 35-40 strong.

http://www.doralcyclingclub.com/
http://www.facebook.com/posted.php?id=128037833892452


----------



## kermit

Anybody make the EBC century, a good time! You gotta love free beer at the end of a ride.


----------



## Dan333sp

Another Gables rider here, live on Edgewater which is along the usual weekend route from the Sunset Circle to the Key. I'd love to hear some weekday tips from you guys, I have random days off (work in a restaurant) so I'd love to be able to go for daytime rides that minimize traffic, though that is nearly impossible seemingly anywhere in this city. As for the weekends, I've become very tired of the constant Gables to the Key route that everyone seems to do over and over, so I've switched it to going over the Venetian Causeway and up Pinetree Dr. on the beach and back, but I'm looking to get a bike rack so I can get out of the city a bit and find some new routes.


----------



## kermit

Have you tried going south? Nice ride down 87th avenue to black point. Some people drive there to start and head west to the redlands.


----------

